# Holy cow, my PM1236 shipped!



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 24, 2014)

It should be here on Monday or Tuesday of next week.  I placed my order with Matt on 1/16, so 13 weeks.  Matt said 12ish when I ordered, so I would call that right on schedule.

If yall can stand to read another lathe set up thread, I will post pics of moving it into place.

I guess I better clean up this weekend!


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice! And pics are a must...  

Bill


----------



## Ratz (Apr 24, 2014)

I can’t speak for others, but I never get tired of pictures. Keep them coming.
<O</O
Congratulation on your new purchase, it is an exciting time. 

Cheers,
Radek


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats.  I like pictures too.  Please post up some when you get it set up and give us an overview of your machine.

Mike.


----------



## ricsmall (Apr 24, 2014)

That's music to my ears! Mine should ship within the next couple weeks. Getting ready for it now. Be sure to post up pics, we like em! 

Richard


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 24, 2014)

That's one time when cleaning up is exciting!



Bernie


----------



## JayBob (Apr 25, 2014)

I too just got word that mine should be shipping this coming Monday or Tuesday!  So excited!  I know exactly how you feel, although you've been waiting quite a bit longer than I have.  I was lucky not to have ordered until the shipment was nearly here.

i can't wait to get back into a real lathe again!  It's been really frustrating working on my little 7x14...

I'll probably be doing a setup thread too!  Can't have enough of them!  Lol.


----------



## JayBob (Apr 25, 2014)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> It should be here on Monday or Tuesday of next week.  I placed my order with Matt on 1/16, so 13 weeks.  Matt said 12ish when I ordered, so I would call that right on schedule.
> 
> If yall can stand to read another lathe set up thread, I will post pics of moving it into place.
> 
> I guess I better clean up this weekend!


Wow, I just noticed that we're both in Columbia, SC!  How awesome is that?!?  Lol.  Small world.

I wish I could offer you up some help getting it set up, but unfortunately, I'm working a super crazy schedule for the next month or so.  If you still need any help in June, let me know!  As much as I'll want to, I probably won't be able to set mine up until then.  Working 12-hour night shifts 6 out of every 8 nights.  Can't wait til that's over!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 25, 2014)

Alright, pics will be posted when I get it.  I have enjoyed looking at all yall's setup threads, too.  

JayBob, congrats on your new machine, too. At least you have a 7x14 to mess with...this will be my first lathe, and I am very excited to get started.  Shoot me a PM when you have some time and we can meet up.


----------



## Bob S (Apr 25, 2014)

Congradulations! You are going to like this lathe! I got mine last year and although it doesn't get used a lot, it does a great job when I need it!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Holy cow, my PM1236 shipped!  Update: Delivered, now with pics*

The freight company called me yesterday to make an appointment for delivery.  They asked if between 10 and 2 was fine, and I said "sure".   I asked what kind of truck they were bringing, and they said it would be on a tractor trailer.  I asked if there was a box truck available because my driveway is about 600 feet long with a 90 deg. bend in the middle.  They said they had a 24' truck they could send.  The people at the freight company were very helpful and nice to deal with.  R & L Carriers was who was used.

I got the call at 0800 this morning asking if I was at home and could they go ahead and deliver it.  About 30 minutes later the driver shows up, looks at my driveway and says no problem.  If they had dropped it at the road, I was going to call a rollback to come and tote it the rest of the way for me.  The driver gets down the driveway, says he doesn't to get tire marks on the concrete pad in front of the garage, and stops just short of it.

Lathe goes on the lift, lift comes down, drivers rolls it right into the garage.  Bing bang boom, takes all of 5 minutes.  I am very pleased with the service I received.  I thanked the driver and tipped him a 20.

The crate looked fine, no major marks or problems.  There was a slightly pushed in area on one end, but it did not look deep or severe.  I opened the crate and began checking things over.  Everything looked just fine.

When the driver was about to put it in place, he asked which way I wanted it to go.  I told him I didn't know which end was which, so it did not matter.  When I got the crate open, I was happy to see that I got lucky and the headstock end was facing the right way!

The machine looks like it is fine and all items appear to be accounted for.  There were a few surprises in the crate as well.  I did not know the lathe came with lead screw covers, but mine did.  Also, Matt left the 4 way toolpost on and the quick change set is in a box in the crate.  I also received 2 dead centers that I was not expecting.  Let's hear it for Matt, Nicole, and the rest of the crew at QMT!!

My lathe showed up with the Mystery Washer that another member received as well.

Fortunately, all this took place before the big storm system that is headed my way.

Tune in next time for the set up...thank you for viewing!

Got the LZ all cleared out..everything shoved in the other corner.




The driver deftly maneuvering his truck down my driveway



It was nice that he was considerate about tire marks on the concrete.



Less than 5 minutes later, the machine was in place.  Easiest machine move ever (for me, at least).



It's like Christmas morning!  Glad the headstock is facing the right way!



The stand and assorted goodies.



Whew!


----------



## drs23 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Holy cow, my PM1236 shipped!  Update: Delivered, now with pics*



Morgan RedHawk said:


> The freight company called me yesterday to make an appointment for delivery.  They asked if between 10 and 2 was fine, and I said "sure".   I asked what kind of truck they were bringing, and they said it would be on a tractor trailer.  I asked if there was a box truck available because my driveway is about 600 feet long with a 90 deg. bend in the middle.  They said they had a 24' truck they could send.  The people at the freight company were very helpful and nice to deal with.  R & L Carriers was who was used.
> 
> I got the call at 0800 this morning asking if I was at home and could they go ahead and deliver it.  About 30 minutes later the driver shows up, looks at my driveway and says no problem.  If they had dropped it at the road, I was going to call a rollback to come and tote it the rest of the way for me.  The driver gets down the driveway, says he doesn't to get tire marks on the concrete pad in front of the garage, and stops just short of it.
> 
> ...



COOL BEANS! Don't forget the follow up pics after it's in it's final resting place!


----------



## visenfile (May 3, 2014)

Love the lathe and love your setting with TREES!


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2014)

Awesome, congrats! Looks like they now come with the micrometer carriage stop & telescoping leadscrew covers. I'm assuming yours has the feed rod clutch also?

Can't wait to see it making chips!


----------



## chuckorlando (May 4, 2014)

Awesome man.


----------



## Plinker (May 4, 2014)

That has got to be a great feeling, and I second the opinion on the trees!


----------



## Rapscallion (May 4, 2014)

An exiting time indeed. Enjoy.
Looking at those pictures reminds me of my machine arrivals, as I'm sure it does for many of us here.
Thanks for sharing your experience and letting us relive a little of our own.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, yall.  I am looking forward to making chips with it, too.  I hope that I will be able to rise to the level of work that I see yall post on this site.  I love looking at yalls projects, and your machine delivery and set up threads have been very helpful in planning what all I need to do to get this thing up and running.

Darkzero, I am assuming it comes with the feed rod clutch, but to be honest, I have no idea how to tell.  I am assuming that when feeding if the carriage runs into the stop the clutch automatically disengages the feed.  Is that anywhere close?

I decided to duplicate GaryK's 2x2 tubing stand and leveling system.  I picked up the steel today and just need to find someone that can weld it up.  I dont think my little Millermatic 135 can handle it.  Maybe it is time to get that TIG I have been dreaming about..

I will post up some more pics as I get it set up.  Thanks again for looking and for your comments..oh yeah, and the trees are very nice  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
    though it means I live so far out in the boonies that high speed internet is no where to be seen..Yea dialup.


----------



## Ray C (May 6, 2014)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> Thanks, yall.  I am looking forward to making chips with it, too.  I hope that I will be able to rise to the level of work that I see yall post on this site.  I love looking at yalls projects, and your machine delivery and set up threads have been very helpful in planning what all I need to do to get this thing up and running.
> 
> Darkzero, I am assuming it comes with the feed rod clutch, but to be honest, I have no idea how to tell.  I am assuming that when feeding if the carriage runs into the stop the clutch automatically disengages the feed.  Is that anywhere close?
> 
> ...





Good luck with it.  I'm sure you'll enjoy yours as much as I like mine.  I just spent all day behind the lathe and that little machine never ceases to amaze me.  

I hope Darkzero won't mind if I answer a question that was directed toward him...  Yes, the slip clutch is a safety valve and most folks will use in combination with a carriage stop to prevent a crash.  Also, if you adjust the tension on the clutch properly, it's how some people do threading.  Adjust the carriage stop where you want the thread to end and let the clutch slip when it hits.   I've never owned a machine with a slip clutch but, I gather many folks do it this way.


Ray


----------



## CraigS (May 6, 2014)

My PM1236 arrived last Friday,  been looking it over.

I discovered to my dismay that my machine is metric,  metric compound and cross slide lead screws and a metric threading lead screw.   Can someone confirm if these are metric or imperial.    I have some literature that touts it having inch lead screws.  What am I missing??????


Craig


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2014)

CraigS said:


> My PM1236 arrived last Friday,  been looking it over.
> 
> I discovered to my dismay that my machine is metric,  metric compound and cross slide lead screws and a metric threading lead screw.   Can someone confirm if these are metric or imperial.    I have some literature that touts it having inch lead screws.  What am I missing??????
> 
> ...



I got your PM but I'll just answer here as it's pretty much the same....

If I may ask, what gives you the impression that you have metric leadscrews? My PM1236 is imperial. I have confirmed that my carriage leadscrew is 8 TPI, same as the Grizzly 12x36s.

I'm assuming you held a scale up to your leadscrew? How many teeth per inch do you have?

Another way to confirm is to single point a thread. Don't need to do a full thread of course, just a scratch pass. The threading dial & chart are only good for imperial threads & won't work for metric. Confirm you have the 24T gear up top & the 48T gear on bottom, then do a 16, 24, 32 (etc /8) TPI scratch pass (& check the thread pitch if you want), disengage the half nut, bring the carriage back & do another cut engaging the halfnut at any position. If you do have an 8 TPI leadscrew you can engage the halfnut at any point (threading dial does not matter) & still line up with the thread. If you do in fact have a metric leadscrew, chances are you won't line up on that first scratch pass.


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2014)

I just saw a pic of ricsmall's lathe that he posted & I noticed this.... 

Hmm, why does it appear to have a thread dial chart for metric threads? What does the T - 0, 15, 16, 14 mean?

Craig, I assume yours has the same chart?


----------



## CraigS (May 7, 2014)

Will,
I just went out and measured the cross slide and main lead screw.
Cross Slide   5turn / 10mm  = 2mm/turn or .5T/mm
Main lead screw  5turns/15mm = 3mm/turn or  .33333t/mm

I didn't measure the compound slide screw directly but measured the slide movement with 360 degs of the hand wheel and its also clearly metric

The witness marks on the dials agree on being metric.  The inch band there are only 79 ticks per revolution.  (Acutal number would be 78.74016 if you do the math.

Yes I have the same chart, too late to try and figure it out. 

I kind of think you will not be able to use the threading dial on imperial threads except possibly in a small number of cases.  

Craig


----------



## Ray C (May 7, 2014)

All,

I'm working to get to the bottom of this... 


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (May 7, 2014)

Subscribed.  I am interested in the response as well as the literature states "inch and metric dials", whereas on some models they specifically indicate an 8 threads per inch imperial leadscrew (.125" per revolution of handle).

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (May 7, 2014)

Help is on the way!  Depending if you're an optimist or pessimist, you'll consider yourself either lucky or unlucky.  

Four cargo containers of 1236 machines arrived and apparently, the last container was all metric machines.  Matt had a special order for 1 metric machine and apparently that got lost in the translation to 1 cargo container.

Replacement parts and instruction sheet will be sent to all impacted customers which so far seems to be 8 people.  The kit will be the standard factory changeover kit (which is normally available as an option that we don't normally advertise) consisting of a new leadscrew, compound screw and nut, crossfeed screw and nut, all associated dials and a new label with the proper threading charts.  You can keep the old parts and furthermore, continue to use the machine as you wish.  

Matt has done this conversion many times and it takes him about 30 minutes.  A store credit is being offered to compensate for the troubles.    FWIW, for the purpose of cleaning my machine, I've had all these parts removed and it is not hard. The machine remains totally intact and the various screws slide out after removing a couple bolts and roll pins.  For the leadscrew, you just knock out a roll pin and it slides out the tailstock end.  For the lead and compound screws, you remove the handles and a couple bolts that hold the thrust bearing plate and the respective screws come right out.

Right now, Matt is going through the orders to find the individual customers that may have received the metric machines.  He's trying to determine if this can be done by serial number but doesn't know if this is possible.  He found-out about this last night at 9PM and was on the phone with the factory until 4AM.    If  you have one of the metric machines, please call Matt or Nicole as only they can process this as my accounting system is not setup to handle factory issues.  

We're sorry about the mixup.  On the bright side, at the end of the ordeal, you'll have a machine that can be converted to/from US/Metric at will.


Ray


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 7, 2014)

Cool beans!  I knew they would get us fixed up!


----------



## ricsmall (May 7, 2014)

Guys, I just saw this as I've been on the road this am, without the machine running yet, I'm assuming by the chart on mine it is metric? Thanks for any info. 

Richard


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 7, 2014)

Judging by the pic of your lathe that Darkzero posted and its similarity to mine, I would guess yep.  For your reference, here are some pics of my dials.  Notice how they only go up to 80 on the inch scale (red).  Also, here is a pic of my threading chart...same as yours.  

From what Ray says, Matt is getting us squared away.


----------



## Ray C (May 7, 2014)

If it's any consolation, the kit that' being offered normally cost just under $500.  It's coming to you free, postage paid and Matt is offering an additional store credit for tooling etc to compensate for your troubles...

You can keep all the original components and thus have the ability to convert completely over to metric.  The kit is a standard option offered by the factory but Matt has never chosen to offer it.

FWIW, he tracked down 3 of the machines to a school.  3 of 6 machines they ordered were metric.


Ray


----------



## CraigS (May 7, 2014)

Well, that is great news, how I am happy again.  I thought I was going crazy.   

I am going to ditch the lead screw covers when I do the change over.   They really reduces the carriage travel, its more of an issue at the head end when using a collet.   Not so much an issue with a  chuck as it sticks out farther.


Craig


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2014)

Awesome, great to hear! Knowing Matt, I had no doubt in my mind that he would take care of this.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 7, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Awesome, great to hear! Knowing Matt, I had no doubt in my mind that he would take care of this.



Yessir, that is some excellent customer service right there.


----------



## ricsmall (May 7, 2014)

+1 on the great CS by Matt and Nicole!! They'll get everything squared away in short order I'm sure. Not a whole lot of companies u can say that about these days. Thanks ray and QMT. 

Richard


----------



## zmotorsports (May 7, 2014)

Awesome!  PM/Matt comes through again.  Glad to hear the issue was sorted out and it really is not that big of a deal to remove lead screws and dials/handles.  I have had our Jet at work apart to replace parts a few times.  Unfortunately our work lathe has been crashed more times than I care to mention by some of our maintenance mechanics simply not paying attention to what they were doing.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (May 7, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Awesome!  PM/Matt comes through again.  Glad to hear the issue was sorted out and it really is not that big of a deal to remove lead screws and dials/handles.  I have had our Jet at work apart to replace parts a few times.  Unfortunately our work lathe has been crashed more times than I care to mention by some of our maintenance mechanics simply not paying attention to what they were doing.
> 
> Mike.



Everyone has a different tolerance to taking things apart but most of us here are pretty handy with a wrench...  Just for grins, I took my cross-slide and compound screws out and back in -and timed myself.  14 minutes and that included the time it took for me to break-up a fight between Sasha the pitbull and Linus the Chihuahua (Linus was winning BTW).  I had my leadscrew out a long time ago when I needed to use the it to test an idea I had for another contraption.  -Move the carriage all the way to the right, knock-out the roll-pin on the left side, remove the metal block/bearing on the right side (two bolts) and the leadscrew slides out.

I'm not sure if the charts on these units have US conversion tables.  If not, in the mean time, you'll need to make a little calculation to convert inches to millimeters (1in = 25.4mm).  The headbox gears and side gears are the same on both versions of the machine and the RPMs are not impacted by this.  You'll need to cut US threads the same way you normally cut metric threads though...

Go ahead and use the machines all you want.  They are fine and were checked just like all the other machines.

FWIW, the US conversion model of this lathe is in the vast minority of all the machines produced by the factory.  Most equipment they make is not bound to the US and ships as metric.  It's also not uncommon for Matt to get special-order metric machines but most of the time, he does the conversion locally.

Ray


----------



## Rapscallion (May 7, 2014)

Aawww c'mon America! It's time to metricate! Get with the program already! :lmao::jester:

Seriously, I think you got a good deal to now be able to do both Imperial and Metric. That's good customer service.


----------



## drs23 (May 7, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> *Aawww c'mon America! It's time to metricate! Get with the program already!* :lmao::jester:
> 
> Seriously, I think you got a good deal to now be able to do both Imperial and Metric. That's good customer service.



No! I'm old and learned 'Mercan (George Bush reference:biggrin Too late for me and many others here as well I'd think.  :whiteflag:


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Aawww c'mon America! It's time to metricate! Get with the program already! :lmao::jester:



Never! I'm going down with the ship!


----------



## Rapscallion (May 8, 2014)

Oh well, Ok then, God bless America. :allgood:


----------



## Lynrob (May 8, 2014)

Looks like I'm another lucky winner!  I received my new PM1236 on Monday but finally got a chance to get it out of the crate today.  Sure enough, it's metric!  I talked to RayC and all is well.  He said we should have the conversion kits in a few weeks.  I just glad I'm not the only one with a metric lathe, being a neophyte I am pretty sure I'd have been totally confused before I figured out what was going on!  I look at this as a learning experience.  I would normally be somewhat reluctant to tear into my lathe due to my inexperience (if it ain't broke, don't fix it) but now I'll have to.  After talking to Ray, I'm sure my trepidation is unwarranted so I'm now looking forward to see what makes this thing tick.

Matt is a stand up guy and I appreciate him making this right for all of us.  It's one to talk about great customer service and quite another to actually deliver it.  No one and no organization is perfect and Matt has, once again, proven that when issues do come up he will make sure to set things right with his customers.  I think that is all we can really ask. Rather than making me question my purchase, this actually reaffirms to me that I bought from the right guy.

I am going to build a base for my lathe similar to what GaryK did.  I'll post some pictures once I have it done.

Lyn


----------



## zmotorsports (May 8, 2014)

Lynrob said:


> Looks like I'm another lucky winner!  I received my new PM1236 on Monday but finally got a chance to get it out of the crate today.  Sure enough, it's metric!  I talked to RayC and all is well.  He said we should have the conversion kits in a few weeks.  I just glad I'm not the only one with a metric lathe, being a neophyte I am pretty sure I'd have been totally confused before I figured out what was going on!  I look at this as a learning experience.  I would normally be somewhat reluctant to tear into my lathe due to my inexperience (if it ain't broke, don't fix it) but now I'll have to.  After talking to Ray, I'm sure my trepidation is unwarranted so I'm now looking forward to see what makes this thing tick.
> 
> Matt is a stand up guy and I appreciate him making this right for all of us.  It's one to talk about great customer service and quite another to actually deliver it.  No one and no organization is perfect and Matt has, once again, proven that when issues do come up he will make sure to set things right with his customers.  I think that is all we can really ask. Rather than making me question my purchase, this actually reaffirms to me that I bought from the right guy.
> 
> ...



Awesome.  Glad to hear Matt/QMT is taking care of you.  I had no doubt he would.

Please be sure to post up some pictures.

Mike.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 8, 2014)

Lynrob said:


> Rather than making me question my purchase, this actually reaffirms to me that I bought from the right guy.
> 
> 
> Lyn



This.


----------



## thlee72 (May 9, 2014)

I found out that I also was the recipient of one of those metric lathes. I've contacted Matt @ QMT and am waiting to hear back. its frustrating, but I'm glad that the company is standing behind the product. I'm still in the "getting it setup" phase, so I have some time.


----------



## JayBob (May 9, 2014)

I received mine earlier this week as well, and just realized that I have a metric machine as well.  I'm glad you noticed this Craig, as I probably wouldn't have figured it out for quite some time.  With my work schedule the way it is right now, it'll likely be sitting idle until sometime in June, when I can really get to messing with it.

I'm glad to see that Matt is taking care of this.  It's super awesome the way he's handling it.  I just hope the factory is helping to.  I don't really want to see him have to eat all of this...


----------



## CraigS (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone have any updates on the metric to imperial conversion kits for the PM1236?

Craig


----------



## Ray C (Jun 8, 2014)

When I last asked Matt about this (several weeks ago) he said they are due to arrive a few days after the June 12-15 shipment arrives.


Ray


----------

